# un(a) ubriaco/a di...



## Alxmrphi

Ciao a tutti,

Sto guardando una serie di video che sono parodie italiane di canzoni inglesi/americani (i.e. pop/dance) e questo ragazzo riprende un nuovo video con lui e canta con il testo scritto per fare una parodia, e uno dei commenti che ho visto sotto il video è *figone xD sono﻿ un'ubriaca di sta canzone merdà*. E penso di aver un'idea di cosa significa ma volevo controllare con voi. Significa che una canzone è molto orecchiabile e qualcuno l'ascolta molto... in un certo senso diventa ubriac@? Capisco che probabilmente si tratta di qualcosa colloquiale ma volevo assicurarmi di averne capito il senso.

Ho ragione o no?

Grazie!
Alex


----------



## Joshua P.

iCiao,

ecco uno dei significati di ubriaco:



			
				Zingarello s.v. 'ubriaco' said:
			
		

> 2 (fig.) Detto di chi si trova in uno stato di esaltazione, eccitazione, euforia e sim., per lo più tanto intensa da offuscare la sua capacità di giudizio (+ di): essere ubriaco d'amore, di passione, d'odio, di gioia; è ormai ubriaco di tutte queste lodi.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie 
Quale dizionario hai consultato?


----------



## Joshua P.

L'ho già indicato sopra, uso lo Zingarelli.


----------



## Alxmrphi

*facepalm*
Non so come mi è sfuggito!
Grazie


----------



## Blackman

A dir la verità il commento finale farebbe pensare che non ne può più, ma bisogna considerare che quei commenti da sms sono spesso sgrammaticati.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Blackman said:


> A dir la verità il commento finale farebbe pensare che non ne può più, ma bisogna considerare che quei commenti da sms sono spesso sgrammaticati.


Scusa ma non ti ho capito completamente.
Quale commento finale? E non_ cosa_ piu' ?


----------



## Blackman

_...(non ne può più ) di* sta *canzone (di)* merdà*_, Alex, ma è solo un'ipotesi.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Blackman said:


> _...(non ne può più ) di* sta *canzone (di)* merdà*_, Alex, ma è solo un'ipotesi.


Hmm, ora non sono sicuro della mia prima interpretazione della frase.
Per me questo e' un commento che esprime quanto alla persona piace il video.. dato che e' una parodia, non deve suonare molto bene all'orecchia, e ci sono tante canzoni schifose in inglese che io non riesco a fare a meno di canticchiare ogno tanto, e allora pensavo che significasse "Mi piace tanto questa stupida canzone" con l'interpretazione che e' uno scherzo e dunque non "stupida" nel senso che non le piace, ma con l'accezione opposta.


----------



## Blackman

Ha perfettamente senso, Alex, e, credimi, quei commenti che passano sotto i video sono spesso indecifrabili anche per me.



Alxmrphi said:


> Hmm, ora non sono sicuro della mia prima interpretazione della frase.
> Per me questo e' un commento che esprime quanto alla persona piace il video.. dato che e' una parodia, non deve suonare molto bene all'orecchia, e ci sono tante canzoni schifose in inglese che io non riesco a fare a meno di canticchiare ogno tanto, e allora pensavo che significasse "Mi piace tanto questa stupida canzone" con l'interpretazione che e' uno scherzo e dunque non "stupida" nel senso che non le piace, ma con l'accezione opposta.


----------



## francisgranada

Solo per curiosità: perché merd*à* (coll'accento sulla _a_)?


----------



## ABI_666

Perché purtroppo oggigiorno molti ragazzini italiani sono semi-analfabeti e non sono in grado di scrivere in italiano corretto...

EDIT:

Mi è appena venuto in mente che in molti siti c'è la censura automatica delle parolacce, quindi potrebbe aver usato una lettera accentata per aggirare la censura.
Ciò non toglie che la frase sia totalmente sgrammaticata e difficilmente comprensibile perfino per un italiano (io per esempio non sono convinto per niente di cosa voglia dire!).


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie ABI_666 . La seconda versione (dopo "EDIT") mi pare più probabile, ma chi lo sà ...


----------



## Fede82IT

Come prima cosa, un saluto a tutti!

Io darei questa interpretazione: chi scrive non riesce a fare a meno di ascoltare/canticchiare quella canzone, in ogni occasione. Secondo me l'interiezione "merda" è riferita non alla canzone, ma al fatto di esserne ubriaca, per dare maggiore enfasi all'esclamazione ("sono un'ubriaca di questa canzone, _merda_!" oppure, in tono meno volgare "sono un'ubriaca di questa canzone, _dannazione_!"), come a dire che ogni tentativo di togliersela dalla testa è inutile.
In ogni caso dubito che esprima una connotazione negativa rivolta alla canzone. L'essere ubriaco in questo caso potrebbe essere metafora di sballo: una canzone che la fa sballare, ossia che le fa perdere la testa, ma che al tempo stesso le piace molto, fino quasi a creare in lei una dipendenza.

Per il resto concordo sul basso linguaggio di quei commenti via sms e sull'ipotesi della lettera accentata "à" per evitare censure.

Ciao,
Federico


----------



## roanjf

francisgranada said:


> Grazie ABI_666 . La seconda versione (dopo "EDIT") mi pare più probabile, ma chi lo s*a* ...



Io: s*o, do*, *fò *(poco comune)
Tu: d*à*i (da non confondere con "dai", preposizione articolata) od anche "* da'* ", " *fa' / fai *" (se imperativi)
Egli/Ella: s*a*, d*à*, f*a*.
Spero d'esserti stato utile


----------



## Blackman

roanjf said:


> Io: s*o, do*, *fò *(poco comune)
> Tu: d*à*i (da non confondere con "dai", preposizione articolata) od anche "* da'* ", " *fa' / fai *" (se imperativi)
> Egli/Ella: s*a*, d*à*, f*a*.
> Spero d'esserti stato utile



_O_ ed _e_ si accordano solo in presenza di vocale uguale. Spero di essere stato utile a te.


----------



## roanjf

Blackman said:


> _O_ ed _e_ si accordano solo in presenza di vocale uguale. Spero di essere stato utile a te.


Dipende, ché non è sempre così. È il caso di: "ad esempio". Ad ogni modo sono stato abituato ad utilizzare l'"od anche" dal mio professore d'Italiano, e non lo reputo per niente sbagliato


----------



## Blackman

Ma un sacco di gente in questo forum si e non sarebbe d'accordo col tuo professore di italiano, me compreso._ Ad esempio_ è altrettanto sbagliato infatti: la forma corretta prevede il _per_, oppure la a in forme composte ( porto a esempio ).

Edit: ecco una bella discussione sulla _d eufonica_.



roanjf said:


> Dipende, ché non è sempre così. È il caso di: "ad esempio". Ad ogni modo sono stato abituato ad utilizzare l'"od anche" dal mio professore d'Italiano, e non lo reputo per niente sbagliato


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Ricordo a tutti di non andare fuori tema rispetto alla domanda iniziale.
In particolare, il discorso sulla d eufonica è già stato trattato ampiamente qui:

d eufonica

grazie 

Moderatrice


----------

